# Mini Burgers on the Mini Smoker



## smokin' dick (Aug 18, 2008)

These challenging economic times call for some sacrifice and down sizing. So for tonight supper it's Mini Burgers.

Here are 6 2 oz. burgers. They measure 2" across.



Here are the tiny burger rolls heating up on top of the smoke chamber.



The plated cheese burgers complete with the new logo.



Why am I still hungry?


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks good, would like one of those burgers right now!  I love the emblem, where did you find it?


----------



## coyote (Aug 18, 2008)

yea, neat emblem.. and some one was asking the other day about where you got the pig. he is ever watchfull of your doings. the mini burgers look terrific. and your work with metal is very nice.


----------



## smokin' dick (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks all. The Mini Logo is actually a real hood ornament for a Mini Cooper S Convertible.  I went to the local Mini dealership for the sole purpose of getting the flying mini logo.  The mini smoker,  of which Smok' N Steve is the creative genius, now wears the logo on its fender.  The ever watchful Pig I picked up in a hardware store in Naples, ME an hour after getting the mini smoker from Steve. They had a display of plastic farm animals and the little porker needed a new place to call home. So I bought him. That little smoker, and Pig, brings a little bit of joy to all who see it. Thanks much Steve.


----------

